# preselling tips



## whispercalm (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting to what different methods everyone has to get customers to purchase presales.
What works for you and what is your favorite method?
Have you ever tried something that just plain didn't work?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 22, 2009)

I found the best way is to let the customer know that they reserve their stuff now and won''t have to mess with the risk of not having a product in stock come when the event starts. I know with gift with purchase you always pre-sell, and it is hard at first since you do it like almost a month in advance. But as the date approaches it's a lot easier to for customers to reserve since they won't have to wait as long to receive their stuff! Also try and offer extra goodies since they are placing their order ahead of time


----------

